# Someone abandoned their little maltese in my backyard..



## ilovemybabyboy (Apr 4, 2010)

:huh: Hi everyone I became a member here a week ago but have had so much study I haven't posted late. So I am very concerned and apalled someone could possibly do this to a little animal, but someone has dumped their maltese puppy literally over my fence in my backyard tonight. I've put 2 jumpers out for him and an old puppy bed some food and water. How could this happen? :blink: I already have a boy dog of my own our yard is very big and has a fence and a retaining wall runs around our property. I simply can't have two it would be unfair, I really don't want this little pup to suffer and go to a shelter :angry::angry::angry:. My family and I are hoping someone comes forward asking for him in the morning but I am very unsure of how appropriate they would be in looking after him because; he is VERY skinny :smcry: but looks like he has been clipped well no bruises or injuries and has a new colar but with no tag. Please give me your ideas how I can get him to a safe loving home with someone who KNOWS how to look after the maltese breed. :smhelp::smhelp::smhelp::crying 2:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

A maltese is Not an outdoor dog, first of all (I realize he was lobbed over your fence, but this dog needs to be inside - esp if it's a puppy).

Google maltese rescue plus your area to see what pops up...or small dog rescue... this should point you to groups that help find homes for these little ones.

That someone would dispose of a puppy in such an irresponsible manner is horrifying. They could have broken his legs/neck just from falling over the fence  Please take good care of this precious one until you get him placed in a good foster situation


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Are you sure there isn't a little opening he could have slid through to get in your yard? I hate to think someone may be missing him by accident. Maybe post some signs around your area? Let us know what happens.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Please contact a Maltese rescue group or small dog rescue. Do you have a crate or expen? That would be a very safe place until you find a rescue or a foster family. Outside is not a safe place for Maltese.


----------



## ilovemybabyboy (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks i'm going to see if I can contact the rspca today and see how they will go about finding a good home for him and to search if he has a microchip for any identity of the owner :| because they deserve to be charged for neglect. I realise maltese are inside dogs as one of mine lives inside already. If the rspca can't I will simply say to call me straight up and I will take him in until I can find someone for him. What a stress out! Thanks for the comments they are appreciated.


----------



## ilovemybabyboy (Apr 4, 2010)

and there is no way he could possibly of slid under our fence its brand new there are planks of wood up he seemed to of kept going to where the lavendar grows in the garden like someone tossed him on the lavendar thankyou all for the replies and concerns appreciated


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

If he is very skinny, I wouldn't be wanting to reunite him with first owners anyway - bad caretakers. Please let us know how it goes....


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I realise you are a good hour away from Sydney, but give Monika's Doggie Rescue a call. Monika is a lovely lady who rescues small dogs on death row, she may have someone in your area who can foster this little dude.

Doggie Rescue


----------



## ilovemybabyboy (Apr 4, 2010)

Thankyou all so much for your replies I had tears this morning just thinking about this beautiful little guy being put down my family and I have decided we are drawing a line with the rspca and the council and saying no we will not surrender him! My father contacted the council today and they told us just what I was stressing about, the rspca gives the animals limited time to find an owner vet checks rah rah rah to cash in if they are not wanted they are euthanized and handed over to the council after only 3 weeks to do so. Harley & Dakota's Mum that is nice news I will definately give them a call. First my dad will call the vet the vet can let us get in contact with the owners my dads reply was "they deserve a smack in the mouth". I agree this little man deserves a kind and loving home he has so much love to give and is very friendly. Thankyou all for being great.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I sure hope this can have a happy ending. I hope he has a microchip. 

Don't always assume that a skinny dog is an abandoned dog. Dogs, especially toy dogs, are stolen all the time. This is especially true with the high priced breeds. 

Lots of desperate people steal them for drug money etc. They are stolen from cars, yards, grooming salons, etc. And sometimes the stolen dog can escape the thief and then they become lost "looking for their family". Its another reminder to have all pets microchiped or tatooed. In Florida recently a lady had her toy poodle stolen from her car at a gas station when she went in to pay because the "pay at the pump" malfunctioned. She went in, paid came out and her toy poodle 1 year old was stolen out of his car seat. Then the dog was sold ( by the thief) in another county. Months later the new owners took the dog to the Animal Control to get him microchipped and licensed and AC checked him and found the chip, chcked with AVID found out he was stolen- as a result he was reunited.


I have read stories of all sorts of dog/owner separations. I would also check to see if Australia has a website like this Lost Dogs - Lost Malteses - Fido Finder

Of course maybe it was abandoned by someone otherwise ignorant/irresponsible but they knew that you are a great Maltese/dog lover. Thanks for helping this little one have a chance to either get found by a owner thats frantically looking for him OR a new responsible owner. Either way Thanks for going the extra mile for this wee one.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

How does a dog get stolen at a gas station when the owner goes in to pay? Did she leave the car unlocked?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm wondering if he was stolen then dumped after money was paid or no money was paid and they dumped him. If so ,be glad they didn't kill him.
I live in the country and find a box o' puppies or kittens at least once per year. It used to be more often when I was more publicly involved w/ the humane society.
I guess they figure,I live in the country,so I have plenty of room for critters... they may have assumed that on you too.
You're his temporary guardian angel...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I always lock the door at the gas station,any where I go,just in case. Though I doubt anyone would think of reaching into a car w/ 5 barking snarling dogs....


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

If I remember correctly the lady wanted to pay at the pump, the pump didn't work right, they called her into the building, I believe she said she turned the car on to run the airconditioner ( it was Florida and hot and she was thinking of the dog) but she failed to relock the doors because the key was in the ignition so the AC would work. 

I also read a notice at the dog shows last year that there were people stealing show dogs from crates in the grooming areas and Xpens near RVs. 

You just never know these days. Lots of desperate people doing desperate things for money.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

EmmasMommy said:


> If I remember correctly the lady wanted to pay at the pump, the pump didn't work right, they called her into the building, I believe she said she turned the car on to run the airconditioner ( it was Florida and hot and she was thinking of the dog) but she failed to relock the doors because the key was in the ignition so the AC would work.
> 
> I also read a notice at the dog shows last year that there were people stealing show dogs from crates in the grooming areas and Xpens near RVs.
> 
> You just never know these days. Lots of desperate people doing desperate things for money.


Scary... :shocked:

I don't think you can ever be TOO careful with these little ones..


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

By the way, now that I have a pup of my own, I'm appalled that anyone would feel comfortable tying their dog out to poles/street signs etc. while they run into a store or something...even for a SECOND. I could/would NEVER...


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> By the way, now that I have a pup of my own, I'm appalled that anyone would feel comfortable tying their dog out to poles/street signs etc. while they run into a store or something...even for a SECOND. I could/would NEVER...


I live in a real small town on the weekends in the winter and I tied our german shepard up to the post once or twice to run in and grab the sub order or milk for my mom but I have never done that to Hunter. I think there is a big difference between little dogs and big dogs. Harley would not have let anyone get near him while he was tied up, he wasn't a big fan of strangers when not with his owners, and if he growled you would automatically back up because of his breed (not that he ever did growl). But, Hunter - heck no - he could be scooped up too easily! 

I do hope the OP gets some answers and I applaud her for taking action so quickly!:aktion033:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I live in a real small town on the weekends in the winter and I tied our german shepard up to the post once or twice to run in and grab the sub order or milk for my mom but I have never done that to Hunter. I think there is a big difference between little dogs and big dogs. Harley would not have let anyone get near him while he was tied up, he wasn't a big fan of strangers when not with his owners, and if he growled you would automatically back up because of his breed (not that he ever did growl). But, Hunter - heck no - he could be scooped up too easily!
> 
> I do hope the OP gets some answers and I applaud her for taking action so quickly!:aktion033:


LOL I don't think anyone in their right mind would come near a tied up GSD, friendly or not. I know our Rebekka was as friendly as she could be, but people looked at her and they were intimidated by her. 

to the OP, good luck in finding him a home. It's to bad you can't keep him.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Our GSD, Gretchen was as friendly as can be too but she had a bark that would resonate of your sternum! at 90 pounds plus,very big GSD,she'd scare the bejesus out of most folks,just due to size. That's why when we move,we're considering a big sister or brother for our fluffs again. I miss my Gretchypoo ,she was such a sweet girl.


----------



## ilovemybabyboy (Apr 4, 2010)

*Just an update of the situation*

:smcry:Yes and I know sometimes it is easy to exaggerate when we care so much but this little guy was thin too thin for my likes under what hair he has left from the clip cut he was given it wasn't even a style :angry: (wasn't attractive). I gave him a bath today and kept feeding him so he had food (he smelt of rotten tobacco and was turning yellow so was the water after the bath). He had an awful cough aswell I was again worried after the bath. Ok so we took the little one to the vet thinking we would get him scanned but the vet has decided that we must surrender him first so they have literally taken him :smilie_tischkante:. Good news though we have decided to keep him if his original owners truly don't want him, which I hope fingers crossed will happen because I really didn't like the state he was in he was or feeling every ribcage or spinal cord, I have put my name down and he is currently at the RSPCA (Royal Society for Prevention of Cruelty to Animals) but I'm going to make an appearance there everyday to see how he is progressing. :thumbsup: I took some pics of my pumba and the little guy just so you could see what I mean even though it is a little hard to see in these pics you can really feel it not just that he is puppy thin about to put on the weight but REALLY thin. He didn't want to go and yelped when he left me. :smcry: Thankyou everyone who has replied to this thread your angels.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ur randolf is adorable n the pup yeah he looks skinny . he looks kinda big though ? older maybe? poor thing was cut soo short  . im soo happy u plan on keeping him , keep us posted.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Aw poor baby! I hope you get to take him home really soon. You did the best thing for him!!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Aww he is cute and looks so happy now! I hope you get to keep him. He looks like kinda long and big though, how much does he weigh? I know he looks kinda skinny, but size wise. Do you know, estimately how old he is?


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Bless you for taking the cutie to the vet. How long do they give owners to claim their dogs? Hopefully he will be back home with you in no time! It sounds like he's already really attached to you.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't see how the vet could make you surrender him ??? But am glad he is being checked out - his face looks so happy in your yard. Keep us posted...glad you decided to keep him if no one wants him...


----------

